# My CO2 DIY setup. Great fitting!



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

*My CO2 DIY setup. Great fitting! [Pics and videos]*

I have gone through a bunch of DIY walk-throughs and found the common recipe. My issue was this: "Do I want to be cheap and lazy or shell out some dough?" I settled on "cheap and inventive."

I DID spend $50 at my LFS on a Red Sea CO2 BioSystem. It wasn't that great. The motor ended getting stuck when it was off at night. I took it back and got store credit. I may go with pressurized later, but, I just want something for now...

I have added photos of what the fitting looks like. It makes a perfect, TIGHT, seal as well! 

I'm going to copy and paste from my youtube description from here on. 

I put together a DIY CO2 injection. The concept is the same as about 90% of the other ones. Sugar:yeast ratio is 2cups:1/2tsp (I didn't have a tsp so I used around 2.5ml, measured from cap).

I dissolved each separately, in warm water, then combined them in the bottle. Sugar went into 1500ml water. When preparing that water I used about 1ml of dechlorinator and let it sit for an hour. I rewarmed in microwave and then added sugar and slowly stirred.

The yeast I simply added to one cup of warm tap water and let dissolve.

The nipple was made from plumbing fittings and a grommet. It actually made a very tight seal.

It's making a steady flow of tiny bubbles. I used the fake plants and the backside of a ship to catch the bubbles. They seem to be working as a great diffuser!


*The parts*

*Sand it smooth so the grommet will fit flush and snug*

*It's okay (maybe better) if you have to use a wrench to thread it through the grommet!*

*The backside..*

*Final product*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TfI06T5GGVA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

It will be a good struggle to get the tubing to fit. I used the black rubber style, since the clear stuff didn't budge! You can try other fittings from the plumbing department of your local hardware store. I didn't have tubing on hand so I "guesstimated" the size. It turned out to be exceptionally tight fitting! One caution with the rubber tubing: make sure you don't kink it anywhere. I used excess and looped it at the top corner, outside my tank to make sure there aren't kinks.

The bubbles get stuck in the fake plants in the corner and under the backside of the ship. I hope this helps anyone!

Lastly, if anyone has any tips or information that will help me with quantity or any input at all I will really appreciate it!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for posting the method (and including pics and vid!)


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a problem! Hope it helps. 

Now, I need to give it some time and check levels to see how effective it is. I want to develop a way to include my impeller/current maker to turn off at night and decrease CO2 diffusion. I will see how it goes this way for now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need a powerhead in your tank to move the CO2 to the other end of your tank. 36" tank, right? You may be able to get away with it being under the outpour of your filter. I used model airplane bulkhead fittings that were the exact size of CO2 tubing and easy to install, but your idea works also. Diffuser appears to be working okay, but if you got a powerhead (smaller one), most have an airline connection that you could run your CO2 line into. It would break up your bubbles better probably, and disperse in the tank better.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice,looks like a nice clean way to make it look a little less DIY.

I may incorporate the design into my 25.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! I was actually thinking of putting my current maker over it, but, it pushes too much water (and its the smallest available). I didn't want that kind of current right on my real plants. The CO2 sits fairly close to my sword and a couple bundles of anacharis. I don't know if there's a really low outputpowerhead either.

I'm glad some people would like to use the setup. The bubbles are tiny and steady so far. not much of them escape the plants and ship either.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Most people will put powereads in the front along the top. Whether you put your CO2 there or not, you should consider a powerhead to spread the CO2 throghout the tank.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Will that be sufficient for dispersion, if I put my current maker at the top?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That in addition to your filter should be sufficient, I would think.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, I took your advice and went ahead and connected my current maker to my light timer and moved it. I put it in the corner where the excess CO2 bubbles come up and now it "chops" and shoots the "extra" across the tank, at a diagonal angle. I rarely see any of them hit the surface now. Thanks!!!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's a video update to the diffusion part of the system.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/a95pGhNcXNA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## DomC (Aug 12, 2011)

It's looks like a nice setup. I just dumped mine and went with paintball co2 bottle. I couldn't stand the smell of the yeast. I already see a differance in my plant grow after 5 days.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice! Yeah, I'm guessing this will work for another few weeks or so (hopefully). After that I should be moved to my new apartment and may give to bottles a shot.

As far as the yeast smell, I haven't had anything stand out in the olfactory department. It may be due to no leaks in the setup.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Give it time.It will start to smell like a brewery when you are dumping bottles,lol.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

haha! Well I will find out soon enough then!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those bubbles still look a little large to me. You should try to get a diffuser. The bubbles should be very fine that they drift around in your tank until they dissolve. If they are too larger they head straight to the top. You want the bubbles to sort of look like smoke in your tank. Better chance of them dissolving.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi!
This may be a dumb question, but... How long does the co2 combo last before needing to be replaced? What do I look for? I am setting up one for a terrarium containing miniature orchids. Weird huh. I am afraid the air circulation in the orchid "tank" is not circulating enough co2 since I have it covered pretty tight to hold in the moisture. I thought since this works for fish tanks, it might work for terrariums. The co2 should just come out the end of the tubing and into the air in the plant tank. Am I right? Thoughts?


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks majerah1, I will look into repositioning my current maker. I may get a powerhead too. Although it's only been a week or so, it seems my sword is growing new leaves much faster!

Frogwings: The only dumb question, is the one not asked! With the mixture I have read it should last 3-4 weeks. It really depends on how much yeast you add. I went with a little lower than recommended, to try and ensure 4 week worth. As far as your terrarium, I wouldn't be sure. Is there water at the bottom? If so, then maybe diffusing it in the water would help. If you were to just let the CO2 empty into air, un-circulated, it may not have the effect you need. Some sort of air circulation MAY help spread the CO2 around. However, if you're simply planting orchids why would you need additional CO2? Is there not enough in the air itself? I'm not an expert in either fields though.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey James! My reasoning behind adding the co2 to the orchid tank (10g fish tank) is pretty much the same reason one would add it to an aquarium. I have the terrarium tightly covered to retain moisture (they require high humidity) and think the co2 might be getting depleted since there is not much incoming air. I may be all wet in my thinking, but, hey, its worth a try. If the plants in an aquarium flourish with the added co2, the same should hold true for the orchids. There is enough water to cover some gravel on the bottom of the tank for the moisture but I could raise the orchids (in pots), add more water to defuse the co2, and see what happens. Good experiment. If it works, my orchids should bloom their little hearts out! Thanks for your information regarding the length of time the DIY mixture should last. Here goes!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like a nice plan to me. Good luck frogwings!


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG! El Cajon! We lived in the San Diego area for over 20 years ~ Mostly up north near Escondido. We are Charger fans and will be forever!

Picture of the orchid tank soon to be swimming in co2!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hah, nice! Looks like it's coming along. I'm technically in Spring Valley, but, considered El Cajon. I'm moving to PB next month.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

PB - a great area! Happy Moving!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

bleh, not looking forward to the move!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Update: It's been three weeks now. Although, not as strong as when I started it, the system is still producing CO2.


----------

